# Topics > Pet tech > Pet toys >  Laïka, dog toy, CamToy, Paris, France

## Airicist

youtube.com/@marvincrot7704

twitter.com/camtoyfr

linkedin.com/company/camtoy

instagram.com/camtoyfr

Co-founder and CEO - Thomas Samtmann

Co-founder - Samy Ould-Kaddour

"Laïka: An Interactive Companion for You & Your Dog" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Laïka, an interactive companion for you and your dog

Published on Oct 15, 2017




> Camtoy introduces Laïka, a dog best friend. Thought for dogs, developed with veterinarians and behavioralists, approved by owners. It is mobile, autonomous, smart and will change dogs and owners lives.

----------


## Airicist

Leiko interact with Laïka for the first time

Published on Oct 26, 2017

----------

